# Help stop the pain.



## unblissfull (Mar 21, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows about how FMS effects your mag level. I have been taking Slo-Mag since my DX with FMS. I stopped it for about 3 months and now my FMS is worse so I'm back on it. So I'm wondering if it's standard TX for FMS to have to take mag forever? Also I have been having a lot of pain in the back of my head into my ears. It wraps around the back of my head like a vise from ear to ear, and hurts all day mostly on the right side. It has been making me very foggy and tired cause I can't sleep. Nothing helps with the pain. My Dr Tx me with antibiotics and this did nothing. She took an x-ray and it looked like a sinus infection to her but the pain comes and goes mostly at night so I can't sleep. I have been thinking of asking to go the PT. Does anyone have this kind of pain and what can you do for it?


----------

